# New year meet up?



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in meeting up in the new year, possibly January/February? 

Lisa x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Edes and I would love to. We haven't been on a meet for a while!

K x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

On the one hand we'd love to, but on the other with a due date of Jan 21st we might have to be play-it-by-ear attendees.  We'd love to come if it were to work out though, either with bump or newborn, though it might have to be the Midlands again for us to make it given the circumstances.

Gina. x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Gina - how quickly has your due date come around??!!! Hope you're well    

K - would be great if you and Edie could make it.

We'll see if anyone else is around and up for a little get together.
Hope you both had a lovely Christmas.

Lisa x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

We had a lovely Xmas thanks, how about you guys? Were happy to meet up wherever. Were still in Brum. I can't believe you're so close to your due date Gina! So exciting!  ! 

K xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Hope everyone had a good christmas, we would be up for a meet up!

Gina not long now so exiting.

Stephx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

me and eids the monster would be up for a meet up!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We had a good one too. I certainly did - I spent most of it delegating and for probably the last time ever, I got away with it!  The pregnancy certainly has flown for us and I'm now well and truly in that last stretch where you know it won't really be for another few weeks but still can't help reading things into every twinge. Today some of my braxton hicks have been so strong I've been bent double with them. Knowing my luck I'll still be pregnant in February though.  

Steph & Lisa - I love the photos of your little santas! So cute, both of them.

Looking forward to hearing what gets planned for a meet up, and will remain hopeful we'll make it.

Gina.


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

HI all


Glad to hear you all had a good xmas, we did too apart from having stinking colds.  We would be up for a meet up too.


Gina  -  Cant beleive you are due so soon, seems to have flown by, lol


Maggie
xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

K - we had a great Xmas, thanks. Isaac, although too young to actually understand what was going on, still got really excited by all the wrapping paper and presents (in that order!!). Both our families came over in the evening to see us (well, mostly to see Isaac, we didn't kid ourselves!) which was really nice. Can't wait till Isaac's old enough to get excited about the whole Santa thing   

Steph - loving your little Santa Shay!!!

Maggie - how are things with you? hope you're well.

Gina - glad you did your fair share of delegating. Think how manic next Christmas will be with the new baby!

Pem - how are you and Edie doing? Did you have a good Christmas?


I think most (if not all) of us are in the midlands, aren't we? We're Leicester, so can get anywhere pretty easily.

Anyone got a preference for dates/location?

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all - glad your crimbo's were good. We'll be up for a meet up depending on location (don't want to leave the dogs for too long). We're leicester too so fairly central. xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Im happy to host a meet, most have been here before- it is not a huge house but we have a soft play area not too far away from here called Hickory Dickorys.  I only have one cat now so it is less crowded!

Im thinking it will be too cold for the park! Or Leicester isnt too far away- we're easy!

K


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

we'd love to meet you all but it depends on the chosen day as we both do lots of shifts. We're based in herts but will try to make it.

L xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a preference for dates? Or any dates they can't do? I'm assuming a Saturday or Sunday are best for people because of work?

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey
Do people still want to meet up some time in the next couple of months? Hope everyone's ok.
Lisa x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi 
we would love to come to a meet up. when we last came to a meet up we were at the beginning of our journey now we have a very active LO who is 6 months old and growing very fast were dose time go.

Steph x


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We are not quite there yet with the family making but we are working on it, we would love to start making friends in our area with kids and i see some of you are from leicester and the midlands.

So would be up for it.

Kerry and Wend


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

We're still up for it. x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes! Edes and I are still up for it. I have Edie on alternate weekends. I have her this weekend then the weekend of the 5th and the 19th. In March I have her the 5th again then were going away on 19th March. Hope these dates are helpful for a start.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool, glad people are still up for it. I'll double check with Laura tonight which weekends we're free too. Fingers crossed we'll all agree on a date!!
Lisa x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kerr and Wend - where abouts do you live? We're Leicester. X


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We are in rugby


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

We're also free weekends of 5/6th and 19/20th. Are either of those weekends good for everyone else? X


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

For us a sunday would be better but we're flexible.


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We'd love to join you for a meet up. I think the 5/6th are good for us and also the 20th (the 19th being Ambers b'day so we'll probably be doing something a bit special).

It'll be great to catch up with some familiar faces but with our new additions!

Kerry - are you still offering your place for the meet up Would be great to see you and Edie again, I know Milly would definitely be happy to see her little mate again    

Jo x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

The 5th 19/20th is good for us wouldn't be able to make the 6th we have a family get together.

Steph x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, my place is still on offer if it is good for everyone. We could go to our local soft play area- hickory dickorys- it has good food and brilliant play facilities for both babies, Toddlers and older children.

Milly and Edie can get up to lots of mischief there Jo ;-) ;-) can't wait to see you again and finally meet phoebe! Sorry I've been so crap!

Anyway, if the 20th suits everyone and the venue- fingers crossed we have a playdate!   

Love to everyone,
Kerry and Edie xxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone we are in Abingdon near Oxford and would love to meet up but the kids are with their grandparents that weekend.  We are more than happy to host the next meet if you fancy at trip to Oxfordshire.  Our babies are 3 yrs and 5yrs so would be great to meet up

Charley x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

So, are we happy with Sunday 20th February at Kerry's and the soft play area?!! Will be really good to all meet up, both familiar faces, new faces and the new additions!

Lisa x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shall we just cancel next sunday and make a plan for the warmer weather... Doesn't seem to be much interest apart from myself and Lisa xxx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We're still up for next weekend!!! Well as long as we're all healthy as we've had a run of bad illnesses from cough and colds to chest and ear infections  Phoebe had a temp of 39.1 last night with a hacking cough and cold, but we're really holding out for a healthy (or _healthier_) family for next weekend! But if it needs to be postponed then we'll be fine with that too...but looking forward to seeing Edie and Isaac, and anyone else if they can! Plus their mummies too!

Jo x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shall we see what the consensus is... I really don't mind either way. Edes and I would love to see everyone. Jo, hope everyone feels better soon, it is so horrible when they're poorly, especially when they're little xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

we are still up for meet up   

Steph x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cool, shall I send my address to everyone interested then? What time shall we meet?


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

is this meet in the midlands?


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, think Kerry lives in Birmingham.

We'd love to come but have a family birthday meal.

Rach x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, Rach is right, I live in Birmingham about 15 mins off the M42 or so x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Me, Laura and Isaac will still be coming!
What time's good for everyone? We're free all day.
See you all on Sunday,
Lisa x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We can get there for about 11.00, does that suit for anyone else?? Then we can get the babies settled for lunch for 12ish at the playcentre if thats still the plan.

Phoebe seems a little better today (dr diagnosed upper respiratory tract infection) so hopefully by Sunday she'll be back to her normal picklie-ish ways!!!

Kerry - I take it your still at the same place. I have your address still and mob no. See you Sunday! 

Xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I was thinking about 11 but wasn't too sure if that was too early for you guys. Yes, I'm still at the same place with same mobile number. Ill PM others with details after edes has gone to bed. Sorry to hear that Phoebe has a chest infection, hopefully a few days of anti biotics will see a huge difference. See you Sunday, were both really excited to see everyone xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jo already has my address and I have IMd Lisa and Steph.

If I have missed anyone, I shall send my address if you IM me xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi got your PM 

11 is fine with us so is the plan to meet at yours and then go to the playcentre?

stephx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

we'd love to come but it just is too far away - must arrange a more southern one - maybe after the next batch of babies arrives!!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!
We can get there for 11am too. It'll be so cool seeing the new arrivals with each other! Really looking forward to it. X


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been a little slow to pick up on this. It would have been lovely to meet everyone again but unfortunately we've already got a party to go to. We're beginning to get into the swing of normal functioning again so would probably have made it otherwise. It's a shame, but we will have to make an extra effort to make the next one. 

Hope you all have a fabulous time!

Gina. x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
Gina, sorry you can't make it, it would have been lovely to see you and to meet little Brennan. Hopefully we shall see you next time xxx 
So its 11 at mine on Sunday. We shall get together at mine then make our way to hickory Dickorys when were ready but in time for lunch.

Can't wait to see you all xxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Howdy guys....

Meet sounds great. Not sure we can make it but would be great to see all of you again as its the same bunch, and we are all holding new additions to the family since we met. Will revert if we are free and PM one of you!

We certainly need to arrange something a little more south too, we are just a few miles out of Abingdon too (Wallingford) and based in Oxfordshire, so very close to M40. So not far from Herts either! 

L


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Have a fab time you guys, would have loved to come but run off my bloomin feet at the moment!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey everyone, edes and I had a wonderful time today. It was so lovely seeing you all and all the new gorgeous additions! Edie absolutely loved being with her best friend today and Phoebe, Shay and Isaac are just so munchable!! We must all meet up again soon!
Much love, Kerry and Edie xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

Yes we all too had a grest day i think Shay has worn himself out playing with all his new friends, Kerry thank you for having us we shall have to do it again soon.

Steph & Ema x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We finally got home after a fantastic day - stopped for tea at services and a nappy change for Phoebe, no sooner back on the road when Millys complaining of Phoebes smelly nappy (!!!    ) so we had to stop again at next services for another nappy change!! So only 3 hrs to get home!

It was great to see everyone again, the new additions are adorable and Milly has re-instated Edie has her best friend again!! Such sweet girls! Sorry if Phoebe was being a bit bolshie with the boys, she's such a ragamuffin!!!    Not at all demure like her big sis...

Kerry - again, thanks for hosting. When the weather improves come to us for that BBQ... you know the girls will never forget!

Hope to see you all again soon when all our little tots are running around causing havoc - and maybe a few new additions!    

Jo and Amber xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, we had a really great day too. It was really nice to see everyone again and the new additions. Just hope everyone doesn't come down with Isaac's cold over the next few days! Sorry if you do! And yep we will have to do it again soon. 
Lisa and Laura x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like everyone had a fab time!!! Any photos for those of us too far away to come? X


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ha! Completely forgot to take any pics. The only one I have is of Edie kn her pyjamas two hours before everyone arrive sitting waiting by the front door!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

o yeah could of taken some pics to post, think we were to busy chatting and playing never mind maybe next time.

emax


----------

